# FTA LNB



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can i use a directv or dishnetwork lnb to receive signal from satmex5 satellite?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No. Satmex has linear (horizontal/vertical) polarity, while Dish and DirecTv use right/left circular polarization. You can buy a linear LNB for $10-$20 from just about any satellite dealer tho.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

No wonder I could not get a signal when I was trying to find it. Thanks for the help. Will look for one.


----------

